# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Chael Sonnen Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Light Heavyweight bout: 205 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Light Heavyweight Championship*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just can't fathom Jones losing this fight. I think it will be one of his easiest defenses. His reach is just so great against a non striker in Sonnen. If Sonnen rushes I just see Jones tossing him to the ground and if Jones gets Sonnen on his back I think that's the end of the fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jones by some sort of choke.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Jones can win this fight when he wants and how he wants. If he wants to TKO Chael he can do that, if he wants to sub Chael he can do that too. He can put him away in the first minute of the fight if he really wants to and I really hope he does. Just to prove how insane this matchup really is. 
Chael doesn't have any hope of winning. He can't knock him out, he can't sub him and he isn't good enough to win a decision. Lead pipe lock, doesn't get any more sure then this. 

I have zero interest in this fight but I'll buy the card for the real fights.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jones by keylock in the third.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Jon Jones will smash CS


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Time will make fools of you all. And I'll be there when it does.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You are going to be waiting. Because it isn't happening this time around.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Time will make fools of you all. And I'll be there when it does.


At one point Chael was a 10 to 1 underdog. It's a joke and Chael is the punchline.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I have Jones sizing up Sonnen until about the halfway mark of the 2nd round, at that point he'll unleash a flurry of devastating blows and drop Sonnen. Very similar to the way Jones finished Shogun.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty interesting fight. You don't get to see it much but Chael is EXCELLENT at regaining or establishing top position on the ground. If Jones takes Chael down I bet he ends up swept, then we can see how Jones responds to being on bottom. I bet he turtles/holds on.


That's not saying Chael will win. Just that I fully expect to see Jones on his back losing at some point during this fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Pretty interesting fight. You don't get to see it much but Chael is EXCELLENT at regaining or establishing top position on the ground. If Jones takes Chael down I bet he ends up swept, then we can see how Jones responds to being on bottom. I bet he turtles/holds on.
> 
> 
> That's not saying Chael will win. Just that I fully expect to see Jones on his back losing at some point during this fight.


This is Jon Bones Jones Chael is fighting, out of Jackson's MMA, the LHW champ. Not that other guy you're thinking of, whoever he is.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Jones will win. I think Sonnen MAY get 1 takedown early but after that its all Jones. In fact, I think it would be play out exactly like Silva/Sonnen 2 but with less time on the ground and a vicious beating standing by Jones. Jones wins via submission.

Does Sonnen actually deserve this opportunity at the LHW Title? No he does not. But can you really blame him for taking what was offered to him? No you cant. It is not his fault that the higher ups like Sonnen and gave him this. Blame the people that give Chael this. This match might be a waste of time, but at least Sonnen will go down fighting even though he admits that this is a much more worse match for him than the last.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> Pretty interesting fight. You don't get to see it much but Chael is EXCELLENT at regaining or establishing top position on the ground. If Jones takes Chael down I bet he ends up swept, then we can see how Jones responds to being on bottom. I bet he turtles/holds on.
> 
> 
> That's not saying Chael will win. Just that I fully expect to see Jones on his back losing at some point during this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

OU said:


>


Let me clarify, Chael is great at regaining or establishing top position AFTER GETTING TAKEN DOWN HIMSELF AND ENDING UP ON BOTTOM.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Jones when ever and how ever he wants to win this fight. Such a mismatch but just have a feeling Chael will eat something trying to close the range and get knocked out. Excited for this fight just to see Chael get wrecked.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Jones via murder


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Jones is going to put a serious beating on Chael. I just can't see Chael out wrestling Jones, hes to big and strong. I expect Jones to either keep the fight standing or get on top of Chael or maybe even a little of both either way I see Jones devastating Chael with some brutal strikes, busting him up and finishing the fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I've wanted to see Jones lose the belt for some time, probably won't happen but hopefully Chael makes it atleast out of the first round. Logically I see Chael just getting steamrolled and incrementally picked apart until he breaks physically, the fight fan in me hopes Chael comes out and does what Randy did to big Timmy or what Cain did to Junior by shocking everyone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only reason this fight is interesting is you know what Chael is gonna do. I expected Rashad to try and wrestle and was disappointed when he didn't. Expect a fight cause Chael is a gamer and a true expert in one discipline.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I doubt we will see the biggest upset in MMA History so the winner of this fight is pretty clear to me.


CHAEL P SONNEN WILL DEFEND HIS LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I just hope that after this, the fad of giving guys Title Shots coming off losses is over. Fights are fights, but this trend stained MMA credibility a bit.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I really want JJ to lose this fight, but sadly I don't think Chael is the man for the task.

One thing that really sticks out in the fight that no one else has done in the past:

Everyone (challenger) has veered from their gameplan. Chael is a one track mind at takedowns and ground control/smothering.

He will get JJ down, the question is.. will he survive an onslaught from Jones with those nasty elbows?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Big_Charm said:


> I really want JJ to lose this fight, but sadly I don't think Chael is the man for the task.
> 
> One thing that really sticks out in the fight that no one else has done in the past:
> 
> ...


Jones is very tall and lanky for the LHW division, and is excellent in using his length and strength. Their is a reason why people start abandoning their gameplans when they are getting punched and kicked from halfway across the screen a la Dhalsim. We all know what Sonnen is going to do, but Jones faced opponents who had the same idea but couldnt do it. What can Chael do than say Rashad could not do? I can only see this ending badly for Sonnen. Once he realized he cant take Jon down and his only method of winning is out the window, he is going to panic and perhaps throw a spinning back fist again.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Chael doesn't have knockout power or submissions, can't envision him winning. The only guys who could beat JBJ are heavyweights.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Pretty interesting fight. You don't get to see it much but Chael is EXCELLENT at regaining or establishing top position on the ground. If Jones takes Chael down I bet he ends up swept, then we can see how Jones responds to being on bottom. I bet he turtles/holds on.
> 
> 
> That's not saying Chael will win. Just that I fully expect to see Jones on his back losing at some point during this fight.


JBJ has never been taken down! I've never seen either one of them fight from their back so it'll be interesting.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Chael won't stand there and look at him like Rashad and Rampage, he's also more aggressive than Machida.

Chael could make this interesting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Yup. I'm pretty much on board with the majority. This fight won't even be close folks unless Jon gets completely out of character and loses his composure. It hasn't happened yet and this phenom has run right through all the top dogs at 205. Very doubtful Chael will take Jon into deep water as well. Bones will make a brutal statement in this fight. I think the biggest question may be can Sonnen take Jones down? Even if he gets lucky and does, Jon will reverse him. Once Bones gets on top, Sonnen is a dead duck. The elbows are a commin' and Chael will get cut and smashed to a ref stoppage... 

P.S. I hope Chael is a fan of Jones elbow pasta!...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Jones is very tall and lanky for the LHW division, and is excellent in using his length and strength. Their is a reason why people start abandoning their gameplans when they are getting punched and kicked from halfway across the screen a la Dhalsim. We all know what Sonnen is going to do, but Jones faced opponents who had the same idea but couldnt do it. *What can Chael do than say Rashad could not do?* I can only see this ending badly for Sonnen. Once he realized he cant take Jon down and his only method of winning is out the window, he is going to panic and perhaps throw a spinning back fist again.


Its not about what Rashad couldn't do but more so what he didn't even try to do. Rashad didn't really try and wrestle at all he just kept playing that hand tapping elbow eating game plan. It was like he was trying to implement a game plan of getting Jones to break an elbow on his head.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm excited for this fight and is cheering for chael. However Jon Jones will dominate him quite easily. The best thing about this fight is to see where Chael goes from here. I don't see how he wins this fight, Jones is better at almost everything.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Jones via complete domination. Chael's going to look bad.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Chael will push a pace Jones has never seen before. He'll drag Jon into deep waters and take his heart along the way.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Dont like either guy tbh

but JBJ will beat the shit out of Chael


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Chael will push a pace Jones has never seen before. He'll drag Jon into deep waters and take his heart along the way.


this. Except I see chael going through jone's guard like it's nothing and getting the sub most likely the arm triangle


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Jones via massacre.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Jones by submission in round 2


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Chael's going to lose and retire...that's my prediction.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

This fight is going to be interesting with a very simple fact that we will see for the very first time how Jones react off his back. 

Jon Jones no doubt has good wrestling, TDD and along with his reach, that is what kept good wrestler such as Rashad from taking him down. But Cheal's wrestling is on another level. He is going to eat those punches to get his takedown. 

And LOL at Jones saying on his interview that he is going to submit Sonnen. Although Sonnen seems weak at submission defense, people who submitted him are BJJ black belt expert who uses technique. Jones did have submission wins under his belt. But he mainly wreck and pummel his opponent on stand up and power through his choke on those "soon to be beaten" opponent.

But with that said, I see Jon Jones beating Sonnen via TKO at round 2 if not 3. I see Cheal putting up a fight before eventually getting elbowed to TKO. 

I don't believe Sonnen would be beaten so easily many like said (round 1 by total domination). After all, he is the only man ever who have taken our P4P best fighter to deep water.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

I really hope Chael can make this a good fight. This being his first fight at LHW I really have no idea how it will play out.

I can see Chael getting hit with an elbow in the first round creating a big cut, which makes the rest of the fight boring and Jones picking him apart until a sub finish in the 3rd/4th round


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> this. Except I see chael going through jone's guard like it's nothing and getting the sub most likely the arm triangle


:laugh: What?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bank on it


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL I don't think anyone honestly thinks Chael has any chance to have any kind of success. I just take it as trolling when I see anyone say anything otherwise. If Jones wants to finish this fight in the 1st 30 seconds he realistically could. 
I'm still crossing my fingers that Chael gets "cut in training" or something else "pops up" so we don't have this waste of a fight.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm seriously pulling for Sonnen for the first time ever. This past season of TUF has moved me from being on the fence about Jon Jones to seriously disliking him. Sure, Chael loves to talk smack and hype the fight, but when interacting with his guys he seemed like a genuine, down to earth guy. All I got from Jones was douchebag... ness. I couldn't stand listening to him talk. 

Also, to everyone asking what Chael brings to the table that others haven't, it's this: Chael P Sonnen doesn't give a f**k. He's not concerned with reputation or who you've beaten in the past. All he sees across the cage is a face In need of punching. This is a man who came in swinging against the most dominant striker in the UFC. Do you really think he'll be any more concerned by Jon Jones than he was with Anderson Silva? I certainly don't. 

Also, this card is stacked. I'm pumped to see every one of these fights, and Saturday could not come sooner.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Breakdown of Chael's wrestling vs Jones' wrestling.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/4/2...l-sonnen-college-wrestling-Greco-Roman-Askren


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Has Jones ever even been taken down in the UFC? Against Rashad, he pulled guard. Against O'brien, he dropped him and then applied a choke. Jones has fought a lot of wrestlers and dominated them and at one point he even complained because he was tired of fighting wrestlers. He wanted a different type of challenge.

Yeah, this is an excellent match up for Jones. Chael may be better than all of the wrestlers Jones has faced, but he's probably smaller than most of them. Jones should absolutely dominate Sonnen and I'd be legitimately surprised if Chael even made this competitive. If he did though, I wouldn't mind at all. If he won, I'd actually laugh and say "well played". I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Jones can choke Machida unconscious standing up...have fun Chael.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rygu said:


> If Jones can choke Machida unconscious standing up...have fun Chael.


Quoted for ******* truth.
I'm kind of rooting for Chael but this is going to be a massacre. One thing is for certain about Chael though, he has stones.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Quoted for ******* truth.
> I'm kind of rooting for Chael but this is going to be a massacre. One thing is for certain about Chael though, he has stones.


Machida is as fake a black belt as vitor is, if Chael is getting subbed it's not gonna by a guillotine it's gonna by a triangle/armbar from top position but again jones is not a black belt so I hardly see how he is gonna do that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael has to crowd his head in there to do what he wants. He is a head down and charge typeof fighter. I pick Bones by some sort of choke. Bones' arms are too long to mess with that much, doesn't matter his belt level. Chael's style seems like it would lead him right into an anaconda or guillotine.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rygu said:


> If Jones can choke Machida unconscious standing up...have fun Chael.


That choke had nothing to do with any type of elite submission skills. The fight was pretty much over after the big elbow on the ground, Machida's will was gone at that point. He ends up getting hurt, then getting choked out. Anyone can apply that submission at that point.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Machida is as fake a black belt as vitor is, if Chael is getting subbed it's not gonna by a guillotine it's gonna by a triangle/armbar from top position but again jones is not a black belt so I hardly see how he is gonna do that.


But Chael can submit Jones because he...submitted Stann? Lol ok.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones submitting Sonnen is a real possibility but I'm still going with Jones finishing him with nasty elbows to the head and knees to the body. More of a Jones vs Shogun type finish, meaning Sonnen is going to get dropped and stopped via devastating punishment.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Jones submitting Sonnen is a real possibility but I'm still going with Jones finishing him with nasty elbows to the head and knees to the body. More of a Jones vs Shogun type finish, meaning Sonnen is going to get dropped and stopped via devastating punishment.


I agree I think Jones wins by TKO more then likely. Since he is by far the better standup fighter and has an insane reach advantage. If he wants to he can put Chael away in the 1st minute.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Its not about what Rashad couldn't do but more so what he didn't even try to do. Rashad didn't really try and wrestle at all he just kept playing that hand tapping elbow eating game plan. It was like he was trying to implement a game plan of getting Jones to break an elbow on his head.


Rashad watched Jones fight Rampage, he kept mentioning all the time that you should not stand in front of Jon and let yourself get picked apart, gotta go inside and fight him. Rashad had it in his head to get close to Jon and try to make it a dirty grappling fest. But he couldnt. Belfort had the same idea but he couldnt take Jones down but instead had to keep pulling Guard to get him down. Jones is not easy at all to be forced down, Guard pulling works fine for Jon because he has a great Top Game. Belfort can work from the bottom with his BJJ. Sonnen's only chance to take Jones down consistently is to pull Guard, but if he pulls Guard its going to even look worse. Sonnen is not even at Vitor's level from the bottom. Sonnen is going to get demolished, he has the disadvantage almost everywhere: Standing Clinching, Reach using, in and out, Bottom and Top game, everything, his only saving saving grace is his double leg and its alot harder to do it on Jones than it looks, Machida blitzes faster than Sonnen and he still got caught, Sonnen will get caught coming in and dropped at some point, eventually its Jon's choice to finish by either TKO or Sub. 

Talking alot of crap does not magically increase Fighting Ability like a Super Saiyan powerup, I really wish the hardcore Nick Diaz and Chael Sonnen (and other trash talkers) Fans can realize this eventually.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Chael via reverse flying gogoplata or a swarm of locusts.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

OU said:


> I agree I think Jones wins by TKO more then likely. Since he is by far the better standup fighter and has an insane reach advantage. If he wants to he can put Chael away in the 1st minute.


Not sure about this. His striking is good, but he isn't some animal. His reach is great, but he isn't a finisher exactly with his strikes. He more or less breaks you down. And likes to start off slow.

I'd be surprised if he won by strikes in the first. Unless he gets a TD and unleashes crazy elbows.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Chael's going to do a lot better than most of you think, while still getting beaten up. Jones has fought a lot of guys that stand in front of him, Chael needs to get close and push Jones backwards. 

My guess is it's a 3rd round TKO but Chael gives Jones some trouble before hand, Jones being tall and lanky naturally suffers the disadvantage in leverage in the wrestling portion of the fight so Chael needs to keep his head down and try to push Jones around. If he stands still for 10 seconds he'll start to be done. Jones has never really been pushed back, he is the master of lulling guys into his range and rhythm but Chael being Chael charges forward like a bull. Should atleast be a good fight for a round or two until Chael can't eat any more elbows. This isn't Thales Leites or Maia that are hopeless, Chael is more like a mini Brock Lesnar. Jones' spinning fancy moves and elbows work best when he's lulled his opponents into watching him, he won't be able to do that stuff if Chael can push him against the cage and ram his shoulder into Jones midsection


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure about this. His striking is good, but he isn't some animal. His reach is great, but he isn't a finisher exactly with his strikes. He more or less breaks you down. And likes to start off slow.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he won by strikes in the first. Unless he gets a TD and unleashes crazy elbows.













Jones' striking is vicious, he can easily finish Sonnen in this manner. I'd say there's a good chance Sonnen won't last nearly as long as Shogun did if Jones tees off on him. Shogun can withstand incredible amounts of punishment, Sonnen not so much.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Jones' striking is vicious, he can easily finish Sonnen in this manner. I'd say there's a good chance Sonnen won't last nearly as long as Shogun did if Jones tees off on him. Shogun can withstand incredible amounts of punishment, Sonnen not so much.


Shogun stood fltfooted and tried to strike and by the time he was getting pummelled badly he was already out on his feet and it was a matter of time. Jones is vicious if you stand in his range because that's how fighting works, if the shorter guy stays at moderate range from a lanky guy he is going to get annihalated nearly every time. Close that gap and don't let the taller guy tee off like Shogun did, I remember watching that thinking, wtf is Shogun doing, he's gonna die. In that gif he backs right up into the cage and Jones tees off like it's golfing season because Shogun allowed Jones to control the range. There is a range every fighter has where his strikes are the most powerful and if you stand in that range while the other fighter is not in your power range it's impossible to win the fight. That left to the body that buckled Shogun wouldn't have done nearly as much if Shogun was 2 inches from Jones left arm


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

rabakill said:


> Shogun stood fltfooted and tried to strike and by the time he was getting pummelled badly he was already out on his feet and it was a matter of time. Jones is vicious if you stand in his range because that's how fighting works, if the shorter guy stays at moderate range from a lanky guy he is going to get annihalated nearly every time. Close that gap and don't let the taller guy tee off like Shogun did, I remember watching that thinking, wtf is Shogun doing, he's gonna die. In that gif he backs right up into the cage and Jones tees off like it's golfing season because Shogun allowed Jones to control the range. There is a range every fighter has where his strikes are the most powerful and if you stand in that range while the other fighter is not in your power range it's impossible to win the fight. That left to the body that buckled Shogun wouldn't have done nearly as much if Shogun was 2 inches from Jones left arm



I agree about keeping your distance but the problem for Sonnen (and every fighter that has faced him) is that he has to get in range in order to have even a slight chance at beating Jones and when he does Jones will pick him apart.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think the biggest problem other fighters have faced; Shogun, Rampage, Evans, Bader is that they concede to striking with him at range which is why they got picked apart. Chael's biggest advantage is going to be not getting hit by rangy shots because he almost never fights at range, that's not his style. Jones breaks down guys by pushing them back and peppering them with jabs, kicks and fancy moves and then once they are near done he closes the gap and demolishes people with elbows and knees. 

It will be a lot harder for Jones to do that if he's getting pushed backwards and he can't get Sonnen's back to the cage, in some ways Sonnen has much better of a chance than any other guy he's faced (except for Evans who fought like a dumbass). A guy like Rampage stood nearly 0% chance against Jones because Jones' range is perfect for plodding power punchers or guys like Machida that like to stay on the perimeter, it's the perimeter fighting that lets Jones methodically dismantle fighters physically. When he's standing there kicking Belfort in the knee caps and Belfort doesn't do anything it's no wonder he wins all his fights. Don't stand in front of Jones, don't do it for 1 second would be my advice to every fighter. If you're standing there the fights already over. Speed, agility, strength, toughness all mean nothing with the wrong gameplan. If Hendo ever fought Jones that would be the most one sided title fight since Mir vs. JDS.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> I think the biggest problem other fighters have faced; Shogun, Rampage, Evans, Bader is that they concede to striking with him at range which is why they got picked apart. Chael's biggest advantage is going to be not getting hit by rangy shots because he almost never fights at range, that's not his style. Jones breaks down guys by pushing them back and peppering them with jabs, kicks and fancy moves and then once they are near done he closes the gap and demolishes people with elbows and knees.
> 
> It will be a lot harder for Jones to do that if he's getting pushed backwards and he can't get Sonnen's back to the cage, in some ways Sonnen has much better of a chance than any other guy he's faced (except for Evans who fought like a dumbass). A guy like Rampage stood nearly 0% chance against Jones because Jones' range is perfect for plodding power punchers or guys like Machida that like to stay on the perimeter, it's the perimeter fighting that lets Jones methodically dismantle fighters physically. When he's standing there kicking Belfort in the knee caps and Belfort doesn't do anything it's no wonder he wins all his fights. Don't stand in front of Jones, don't do it for 1 second would be my advice to every fighter. If you're standing there the fights already over. Speed, agility, strength, toughness all mean nothing with the wrong gameplan. If Hendo ever fought Jones that would be the most one sided title fight since Mir vs. JDS.


While I agree many guys seem to just play his game and that isn't a good idea at all.

But I don't agree that Chael almost has a better shot. His come forward style will just get him stopped quicker. Sure Chael potentially could take Jon down. But I doubt it. If he had some trouble with Bisping then....His come forward style is going to land him right into an a choke. If he clinches he is going to get bombarded with elbows/knees.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> But Chael can submit Jones because he...submitted Stann? Lol ok.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


You obviously didn't see chael slice through anddersons guard into mount easily in the 2nd fight, him training with vinny has got him 100x better on the ground.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I recall the part where Sonnen failed to live up to the self fueled hype, again. I'm predicting imminent déjà vu for Saturday night.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You obviously didn't see chael slice through anddersons guard into mount easily in the 2nd fight, him training with vinny has got him 100x better on the ground.


Uh it took 4 mins on the ground for Sonnen to finally pass through Anderson's guard while Anderson was waiting for a standup which shouldve came early but never came. I dont think it was easy to slice through a guys guard when you were held onto a stalemate for 3.5 mins. Sonnen could only move his arms to slap Silva's ears. And even still he did nothing with full mount.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Chael will be eye poked on at least half of his take down attempts.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jones by locoplata.


Seriosuly tho...if Jones can take Sonnen down he wins by devestating elbows to the face. If Chael takes Jones down, Jones is going to triangle or armbar him. I think it's a stalemate in wrestling and Jones just ends up either outstriking Sonnen for the TKO or maybe getting a standing guillotine. In other words pretty Jones by whatever he wants depending on where the fight ends up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Uh it took 4 mins on the ground for Sonnen to finally pass through Anderson's guard while Anderson was waiting for a standup which shouldve came early but never came. I dont think it was easy to slice through a guys guard when you were held onto a stalemate for 3.5 mins. Sonnen could only move his arms to slap Silva's ears. And even still he did nothing with full mount.


Yes you're right because passing through a blackbelts guard to full mount is something anyone can do, lol why try and give logic and reason to a chael hater they have no bounds, i'm sure jon is as good as anderson off his back.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> While I agree many guys seem to just play his game and that isn't a good idea at all.
> 
> But I don't agree that Chael almost has a better shot. His come forward style will just get him stopped quicker. Sure Chael potentially could take Jon down. But I doubt it. If he had some trouble with Bisping then....His come forward style is going to land him right into an a choke. If he clinches he is going to get bombarded with elbows/knees.


I agree about the choke being something he needs to fear, but it's not like circling and countering from the perimeter helped Machida. Who else besides Evans legitimately stood a chance? I'd say nobody, his marching forward style will make him vulnerable to certain attacks but strategically it's what you have to do to beat Jones. There's no other way to beat the guy than getting close and pushing him backwards/keeping him off balance. I think 2 things can happen in this fight;

1. Chael actually can physically push Jones around and maybe gets a takedown or two. Jones is trying to keep him at distance while trying to hit him with long jabs and straight kicks. Chael doesn't do any damage, Jones catches him a few times then ends around the third

2. Chael can't do anything, he can't move Jones off his centre of balance and Jones throws him aside like a child and beats him like Anderson beat down Chris Leben.

I think it will atleast be entertaining either way


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

rabakill said:


> I think the biggest problem other fighters have faced; Shogun, Rampage, Evans, Bader is that they concede to striking with him at range which is why they got picked apart. Chael's biggest advantage is going to be not getting hit by rangy shots because he almost never fights at range, that's not his style. Jones breaks down guys by pushing them back and peppering them with jabs, kicks and fancy moves and then once they are near done he closes the gap and demolishes people with elbows and knees.
> 
> It will be a lot harder for Jones to do that if he's getting pushed backwards and he can't get Sonnen's back to the cage, in some ways Sonnen has much better of a chance than any other guy he's faced (except for Evans who fought like a dumbass). A guy like Rampage stood nearly 0% chance against Jones because Jones' range is perfect for plodding power punchers or guys like Machida that like to stay on the perimeter, it's the perimeter fighting that lets Jones methodically dismantle fighters physically. When he's standing there kicking Belfort in the knee caps and Belfort doesn't do anything it's no wonder he wins all his fights. Don't stand in front of Jones, don't do it for 1 second would be my advice to every fighter. If you're standing there the fights already over. Speed, agility, strength, toughness all mean nothing with the wrong gameplan. If Hendo ever fought Jones that would be the most one sided title fight since Mir vs. JDS.


I think the fight against Rashad proved that if you start to get close to inside Jones will start throwing elbows that apparently hurt. I give Jones's coaches tons of credit, they knew sooner or later someone would get inside and have prepared him with those weapons. I'm sorry, but I don't know what you have to do to beat JBJ standing, but Sonnen isn't going to be the one to do it.

(I reserve the right to delete this should Sonnen actually outstrike Jones.)


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> I think the fight against Rashad proved that if you start to get close to inside Jones will start throwing elbows that apparently hurt. I give Jones's coaches tons of credit, they knew sooner or later someone would get inside and have prepared him with those weapons. I'm sorry, but I don't know what you have to do to beat JBJ standing, but Sonnen isn't going to be the one to do it.
> 
> (I reserve the right to delete this should Sonnen actually outstrike Jones.)


If he's going to be attacking with elbows to the head strategy would dictate going to the body repeatedly because if that's your go to move, attack with elbows, the body is going to be open for punishment. It's the best counter I can think of because trying to punch upwards means you're gonna have to look up and in effect open ones self up to elbows. But keeping the head down and attacking one spot in the stomach over and over would be my strategy, I'm not saying I'm smart or I know jack shit, I just really like talking fight strategies. Get close, anticipate an elbow, get low head down and counter with a body punch or two, repeat until he stops trying to elbow all the time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rabakill said:


> If he's going to be attacking with elbows to the head strategy would dictate going to the body repeatedly because if that's your go to move, attack with elbows, the body is going to be open for punishment. It's the best counter I can think of because trying to punch upwards means you're gonna have to look up and in effect open ones self up to elbows. But keeping the head down and attacking one spot in the stomach over and over would be my strategy, I'm not saying I'm smart or I know jack shit, I just really like talking fight strategies. Get close, anticipate an elbow, get low head down and counter with a body punch or two, repeat until he stops trying to elbow all the time.


Until the guy catches on to what you are doing and sets you up for a knockout uppercut.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You obviously didn't see chael slice through anddersons guard into mount easily in the 2nd fight, him training with vinny has got him 100x better on the ground.


I still don't see how mounting Silva makes him a strong enough submission artist (that feels wrong saying when discussing Sonnen lol) to sub Jones, from anywhere. It's not like Silva was in any trouble or desperately defending. He was as comfortable being mounted as he was being in full guard.

Sonnen may be able to sub the Stann's of MMA. If Sonnen subs Jones, you can have my avy/sig for 1 month(within forum rules, obviously) and 50,000,000 credits.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

K R Y said:


> I still don't see how mounting Silva makes him a strong enough submission artist (that feels wrong saying when discussing Sonnen lol) to sub Jones, from anywhere. It's not like Silva was in any trouble or desperately defending. He was as comfortable being mounted as he was being in full guard.
> 
> Sonnen may be able to sub the Stann's of MMA. If Sonnen subs Jones, you can have my avy/sig for 1 month(within forum rules, obviously) and 50,000,000 credits.


deal you will be out on the streets after the prophecy I have laid out is fulfilled


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Until the guy catches on to what you are doing and sets you up for a knockout uppercut.


that's fighting, there's almost always a counter. But I'd wager that Jones isn't nearly as good at uppercuts as he is elbows, so take the lesser of evils. And it's not like that's not trainable, if you're fighting with that head down mike Tyson style everyone knows to train for uppercuts


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

IT's good that chael has found a way to make money with his mouth, but I don't see how on earth he will be able to beat Jones.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly, I don't give Chael much of a chance, but he's won me over as a fan (going back a little ways) because, for all his talk & antics, the dude damn well brings it & gives 'er to the best of his ability, and he doesn't scared of anything. I can't find any real fault with that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael's aim should be to not die in the cage tomorrow...and that's about it.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Even though I'm a bigger fan of Jones, I wouldn't mind if Sonnen won just because of the fact that I find it so unlikely. I honestly don't see how he is going to win this fight. Jones has never been taken down in the UFC and he's a lot bigger than Sonnen. Jones usually has a rather easy time with wrestlers, and I don't think Sonnen's higher pedigree than Jones' opponents will make much of a difference.

Still, if Sonnen won, I'd laugh. I wouldn't mind at all like I said. It would just be funny to me.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Jones' days are numbered.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

I think sonnen will make it a fight in the early rounds but will eventually break down in the third round or so.

He has the chin and wrestling to get in close range with Jones and smother him. He is willing to walk through the knees and punches to get inside on Jones. I think his only chance of winning is to take Jones down a couple of times and then catch him with an overhand right if Jones gets antsy and starts to drop his hands and lower his base in anticipation of the takedown attemp.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Dana White said that Sonnen winning will be a bigger upset to him than when Serra defeated GSP.

I dunno about you, but if Dana himself thinks this is a worse mismatch than when NOBODY gave Serra a chance against GSP, then why did he make this fight in the first place? He is giving Chael very little chance here.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

cookiefritas said:


> I think sonnen will make it a fight in the early rounds but will eventually break down in the third round or so.
> 
> He has the chin and wrestling to get in close range with Jones and smother him. He is willing to walk through the knees and punches to get inside on Jones. I think his only chance of winning is to take Jones down a couple of times and then catch him with an overhand right if Jones gets antsy and starts to drop his hands and lower his base in anticipation of the takedown attemp.


yeah the overhand right is jj's weakness i think when rashad hit him with it it was the cleanest shot i have ever seen landed on jones thats why i was so pumped for the hendo fight 

chaels best bet is to try and land the over hand right followed by a power DLTD aand smother jones who ever wins it will probably go the distance.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I even feel sorry for Sonnen this time...


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Jon Jones is over rated. Sonnen will easily be the champ tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen wins the title after Jones dislocates his shoulder on a takedown.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol that speech from Sonnen had me laughing. This guy is just hilarious to listen too.

Joe Rogan says that Jon Jones hasn't fought a really good wrestler? He's fought a who's who of wrestlers. Maybe not guys on Sonnens level, but guys that are at least considered really good. Sonnen is beyond that level though. If he won this fight, it would provide a lot of lol's.

Still see Jones winning though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen wins the title after Jones dislocates his shoulder on a takedown.


It will end in a draw when he breaks his leg in half knocking Sonnen out with a headkick.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Lol that speech from Sonnen had me laughing. This guy is just hilarious to listen too.
> 
> Joe Rogan says that Jon Jones hasn't fought a really good wrestler? He's fought a who's who of wrestlers. Maybe not guys on Sonnens level, but guys that are at least considered really good. Sonnen is beyond that level though. If he won this fight, it would provide a lot of lol's.
> 
> Still see Jones winning though.


Rashad is a good wrestler except he didn't use wrestling at all in their fight and froze up, so had he used said wrestling then joe would be wrong


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I consider Bader a good wrestler, but that's debatable I suppose. Some people aren't that impressed with his MMA wrestling. I think he's good, but it's not a debate I'm interested in. Rogan should have said that Jones hasn't been tested by really good wrestling. He's technically "fought" a few good wrestlers like Vladdy, Bader, and Evans. You could throw Hamill and O'brien in there. I wouldn't though myself.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

eh i think bader has mediocre wrestling for mma, he struggled with lil nog and a few others


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jones wins after oblique kicking Sonnen for 2 rounds.....a restless fan throws a banana peel in the cage causing Jones to slip and fall backwards cartoon style..on the way down his foot hits Chael square on the jaw knocking him unconscious.

Unfortunately, the fall results in a career ending back injury, and Gustaffson's cut gets infected with SARS on a training visit with the Mongolian Wolf, forcing the UFC to create a short notice LHW title fight in Tito-Griffin 4.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder if Chael is gonna get kneed in the head in the first 30 seconds in going for a double or get reversed and TKOed. I hope Chael lasts several rounds, but I don't really see it. :dunno:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, I'm off to bed. G'night, everyone!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. G'night, everyone!


Not sticking around to see Chael get beat up?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chael takes Jones down in the first and eye pokes him in the second, with Jones unable to continue they go to the score cards and Chael leaves with the belt. Or Maybe Jones just beats Sonnen down. 

I just hope we see Chael test Jones wrestling.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No don't worry it'll be the latter.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Chael takes Jones down in the first and eye pokes him in the second, with Jones unable to continue they go to the score cards and Chael leaves with the belt. Or Maybe Jones just beats Sonnen down.
> 
> I just hope we see Chael test Jones wrestling.


 Great.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Jones wins after oblique kicking Sonnen for 2 rounds.....a restless fan throws a banana peel in the cage causing Jones to slip and fall backwards cartoon style..on the way down his foot hits Chael square on the jaw knocking him unconscious.
> 
> Unfortunately, the fall results in a career ending back injury, and Gustaffson's cut gets infected with SARS on a training visit with the Mongolian Wolf, forcing the UFC to create a short notice LHW title fight in Tito-Griffin 4.


Thank you, sir. That was fantastic entertainment. I hope the main event lives up to it. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

DAT ROBE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I still can't believe Sonnen is fighting the LHW champ...
so freakin surreal!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sometimes I wish they just didn't bother with all this hype bs and just went.

"So yeah Chael's gonna get destroyed let us all watch".


Because this is the only reason we are watching this. To see how badly Jones brutalizes this guy.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Jones is very nervous of Chael.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

The dude who told on his friends for smoking pot comes out to Bob Marley.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chael's robe > What ever the hell Jones is wearing.

Did Queer eye for the straight guy dress the champ?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

HOLY **** MACHIDA AND WEIDMAN SIDE BY SIDE

Screen cap now!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Jones by tko is + money. Hmm. I took chael for $5 cause itd be funny and awesome....but really? I dont see it happening at all. But i suppose jon could win by sub as well. I just fully expect tko first or second rd. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jaycalgary said:


> Jones is very nervous of Chael.


Yeah, sure bud.


By the way Rob Parker thinks Jones is a cornball brother.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Where you at, UFC_OWNS?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can see Jones starting crouching and Sonnen bull rushing him back wards right off the go.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Pretty excited. I just hope it goes a few rounds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He probably won't start crouching he only does that against strikers.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Next fight Sonnen vs GSP or Cain?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Uh oh.. Jones is coming out with the look see do style. Sonnen better watch out.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Next fight Sonnen vs GSP or Cain?


Aldo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

look see do fighter? WTF Jones


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think JOn decided he wanted to outwrestle chael.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Chael triangles Jones I will literally piss myself.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Come on Jon, I need the under.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He has not even given Chael a chance to try for a TD.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bogus stoppage.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael Sonnen is a scrub.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Extremely early stoppage, didnt even give him a chance


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

These refs... all ******* night.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

horrible stoppage


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

**** off. Lame stoppage. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This is possibly the worst reffing I've ever seen tonight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Poor chael shouldn't got into Bones' strawberry patch


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of either guy but yes, awful stoppage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Awful stoppage. BS.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

His face is goddamn hamburger, his left eye is almost totally shut.


Where's the 5 mil at, UFC_OWNS?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

One of the shittier stoppages I've ever seen.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

worst PPV in a long time IMO. ANd I win $$$ though    probably should of let Chale get punched a couple of more times jsut to shut him up.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone else think Chael wasn't even hurt? I feel like he just let Jon have that. Jon didn't land anything significant to rock him and he just curled up and let him end it. 

I feel like Chael just wanted the money and to lose.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

bad bad stoppage


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Perfectly reasonable stoppage; Chael gave up.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhh the foot Best PPV EVA!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy ****


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lame stoppage. How the hell is a fighter supposed to make a comeback if you don't give them a chance? 3rd time tonight...

Damn, Sonnen would have won due to injury. I bet he is super pissed about that stoppage now.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Horrible PPV

glad I streamed it


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

holy shit... Chael would have won if the ref had noticed


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. That was a witch night, man. Yucks


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully stupid people stop being amused by this hack so he somehow doesn't fight Cain.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Azumo said:


> Does anyone else think Chael wasn't even hurt? I feel like he just let Jon have that. Jon didn't land anything significant to rock him and he just curled up and let him end it.
> 
> I feel like Chael just wanted the money and to lose.


He was completely outclassed and didn't deserve to be in the same cage as Jones.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Chael was really lighting him up in the dirtyboxing and he stood up from two of the same takedowns with no problem. That stoppage was so bogus.



If the ref didn't stop it before the end of the round, would Chael have won in the second because of injury? Crazy.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Oh man, no jamaica for jon!? No way dude! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ouch! Both ways.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol at Jones pretty much going into shock in this interview.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Jones foot is wrecked.

Looks like Machida vs Gus is ginna happen...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Joe stop talking to the poor boy, he's freaking out.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Bad stoppage. Apparently all you need to do nowadays is swarm your opponent when they are in a bad position and the ref will stop the fight. 

For love of sweet baby Jesus, it's a 5 round title fight.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> He was completely outclassed and didn't deserve to be in the same cage as Jones.


Oh shut up. God you're annoying.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit dude. That's the gnarliest thing ever. His toe is ******* MANGLED. God damn.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lmfao...Jones has nerves of steel.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, Sonnen doesn't want a rematch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not upset with the result but that was a ridiculous stoppage.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

BS stoppage but Chael wasn't gonna win legit anyway.





Well, dat foot...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Azumo said:


> Oh shut up. God you're annoying.


:laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Can you guys imagine. Technical win, LHW title holder breaks own foot. Chael wins.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awful event with bad stoppages, eye pokes, bad refs in general.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

There has to be some kind of ******* full moon in New Jersey tonight. This whole night has been in bizarro world.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

No_Mercy said:


> Can you guys imagine. Technical win, LHW title holder breaks own foot. Chael wins.


If he didn't stop it in the first round ... yeah that would have happened.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

How freaking funny would it of been if Sonnen had become LHW champion due to injury though. Not a Sonnen fan but that would have been freaking hilarious.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> His face is goddamn hamburger, his left eye is almost totally shut.
> 
> 
> Where's the 5 mil at, UFC_OWNS?


MY ASS THATS WHERE! i will pay up though it wa s abad stoppage and sonnen was robbed of winning the title via injury


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Sonnen said it best and it was the most truthful thing he has said in months, the better fighter won tonight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Amazing how Carwin can blast on an immobile Lesnar for nearly a full round but Jones lands two elbows on an unhurt Chael and its over? What a joke. Chael was competitive, lighting up the dirty boxing, and proved that he could get out from under Jones. Awful awful ending


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Remember when Chael Sonnen was some super awesome wrestler that was going to takedown Jon?

I dont.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, Sonnen was seconds to be the Champion for Jones wouldn't be able to continue.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

BWoods said:


> There has to be some kind of ******* full moon in New Jersey tonight. This whole night has been in bizarro world.


It was bound to happen. The last card was way to good.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Jones probably turned it up like crazy because of that injury. He knew the risk of losing if the round ended so he poured it on to get a stoppage win.

Good win for the champ. Stoppage might have been a little early, but Sonnen seemed okay with it. He seemed to hint at retirement as well.

Crazy how Jones out wrestled him so easily. Size was a factor in this fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

UFC_OWNS said:


> MY ASS THATS WHERE! i will pay up though it wa s abad stoppage and sonnen was robbed of winning the title via injury


Looks like we might have us a welcher hea!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen was robbed. And I consider him the uncrowned MW and LHW Champion.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

It was a bad stoppage. But to think about it, it was crazy to think Sonnen might won due to injury should this fight went to the 2nd. And given Sonnen condition, he have what it takes to survive to the 2nd for sure.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen was robbed. And I consider him the uncrowned MW and LHW Champion.


truth


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

chael was robbed by that bullshit stoppage. Jones wouldn't have gotten off of his stool for rnd 2


CHAEL = CHAMP


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Amazing how Carwin can blast on an immobile Lesnar for nearly a full round but Jones lands two elbows on an unhurt Chael and its over? What a joke. Chael was competitive, lighting up the dirty boxing, and proved that he could get out from under Jones. Awful awful ending


I am starting to get annoyed by some of the early stoppages lately. One thing that makes MMA great is guys surviving to make awesome comebacks but the refs aren't giving the guys the chances anymore.

Good thing Big Nog is pretty much retired now because he could never be successful with these refs nowadays.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Im more curious to how Jones got injured.

He didn't throw any kicks...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> MY ASS THATS WHERE! i will pay up though it wa s abad stoppage and sonnen was robbed of winning the title via injury


How gracious


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Amazing how Carwin can blast on an immobile Lesnar for nearly a full round but Jones lands two elbows on an unhurt Chael and its over? What a joke.


yeah, the refs drive me nuts in this "sport"

Still, the better fighter won, in this case.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Easy work.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> chael was robbed by that bullshit stoppage. Jones wouldn't have gotten off of his stool for rnd 2


Of course he was, Jones breathes a sign of relief tonight he got away with a bad ref stoppage.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Jones probably turned it up like crazy because of that injury. He knew the risk of losing if the round ended so he poured it on to get a stoppage win.
> 
> Good win for the champ. Stoppage might have been a little early, but Sonnen seemed okay with it. He seemed to hint at retirement as well.
> 
> Crazy how Jones out wrestled him so easily. *Size was a factor in this fight.*


This fight only?
The man dwarfs all his opponents...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Jones probably turned it up like crazy because of that injury. He knew the risk of losing if the round ended so he poured it on to get a stoppage win.
> 
> Good win for the champ. Stoppage might have been a little early, but Sonnen seemed okay with it. He seemed to hint at retirement as well.
> 
> Crazy how Jones out wrestled him so easily. Size was a factor in this fight.


It was quite obvious during the interview that Jones didn't even realize he was injured. One of the wonders of adrenaline.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This drives me insane. It's a legitimate strategy to just cover up when someone is throwing wild, ineffective blows. They could easily tire themselves out, and in the first round of a title fight that could be huge.


And in this case, Chael would have won via doctor's stoppage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sonnen got beat up. Best case scenario he was gifted a win via injury and gets mauled in his next fight at 205.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sonnen was robbed. And I consider him the uncrowned MW and LHW Champion.



Not sure if serious...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is a total outrage that the title wasn't awarded to a fighter who was getting destroyed because of a freak injury he did nothing to cause.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

420atalon said:


> I am starting to get annoyed by some of the early stoppages lately. One thing that makes MMA great is guys surviving to make awesome comebacks but the refs aren't giving the guys the chances anymore.
> 
> Good thing Big Nog is pretty much retired now because he could never be successful with these refs nowadays.


Big Nog's nick name over here is the Brazilian Balboa for that reason. True story.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> It is a total outrage that the title wasn't awarded to a fighter who was getting destroyed because of a freak injury he did nothing to cause.


Would have been fine if it was a No Contest. 


Also, there was not much time left in the round. Its not like Jones was going to pound on him for 3 minutes. Chael was in perfect position to block the shots and ride out the round. I seriously can't believe people are proud of this stoppage for Jones


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Im more curious to how Jones got injured.
> 
> He didn't throw any kicks...


If you had ever grappled (or done anything else) in your life you would understand.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Also if any lhw contenders aren't stupid chael just showed them all how to close the distance and make the reach be like nothing, chael did more than anyone else did against jones in one round even if that doesn't say a lot


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's two freakish injuries now. Who's next...

Lyoto!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

420atalon said:


> It was quite obvious during the interview that Jones didn't even realize he was injured. One of the wonders of adrenaline.


I actually missed the Jones interview and what the injury looked like.

And Amdm, of course not this fight only, but it was more apparent in this fight. He rag dolled a world class wrestler. Makes it extremely apparent.

Funny how a lot of people are complaining about the stoppage even though Sonnen himself didn't seem to mind it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Jones destroys a fighter that had no business being in the ring with him in the first place.

How shocking, well not really.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

should have kept the fight going or at least been ruled an NC because of the foot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Also if any lhw contenders aren't stupid chael just showed them all how to close the distance and make the reach be like nothing, chael did more than anyone else did against jones in one round even if that doesn't say a lot


Jones did that intentionally. He chose to stay in close with Chael, he wanted to (as he said) out-chael chael. Which he did.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> If you had ever grappled (or done anything else) in your life you would understand.


Actually I don't.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> should have kept the fight going or at least been ruled an NC because of the foot.


So in other words, any possible option that might have favored the fighter you like more?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Actually I don't.


He probably caught it on something, that's usually how those happen. He said he thought there was a hole somewhere in the canvas which makes perfect sense.

I've seen awful breaks from digits catching during grappling sessions, like between mats for instance.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Jones did that intentionally. He chose to stay in close with Chael, he wanted to (as he said) out-chael chael. Which he did.


Actually chael forced him to go with that approach since he went forward and close straight away


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> I actually missed the Jones interview and what the injury looked like.
> 
> And Amdm, of course not this fight only, but it was more apparent in this fight. He rag dolled a world class wrestler. Makes it extremely apparent.
> 
> Funny how a lot of people are complaining about the stoppage even though Sonnen himself didn't seem to mind it.


sonnon never seems to complain about that stuff when he lost to silva and every wanted to petition the knee he said the reff has the final say and he is doing the same here. Still doesnt change the fact that it was a bad stoppage


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm actually a little sad that Sonnen hinted at retirement. I'll miss the guy if he does.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

it was similar looking to Perosh's toe injury if you missed it


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I say it's Chael vs cain or GSp next, he will find some way to turn this lost into another title shot.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> it was similar looking to Perosh's toe injury if you missed it


That's a perfect example.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> sonnon never seems to complain about that stuff when he lost to silva and every wanted to petition the knee he said the reff has the final say and he is doing the same here. Still doesnt change the fact that it was a bad stoppage


It was a little early, but Sonnen just stayed against the cage taking punishment without doing much to stop it. I hate when fighters do that. They're not out, but they just do minimal work to get out of a position knowing that the referee could step in any time. It's almost like they're accepting defeat.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HexRei said:


> So in other words, any possible option that might have favored the fighter you like more?


no i just think that it was a bad stoppage like most do. if it was an nc then you would get to see jones beat sonnon another time


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was a little early, but Sonnen just stayed against the cage taking punishment without doing much to stop it. I hate when fighters do that. They're not out, but they just do minimal work to get out of a position knowing that the referee could step in any time. It's almost like they're accepting defeat.


Did you not see how fast that happened? Sonnen blocked the two elbows coming and that was it, over. Not even given the chance to do anything else, try to get up, try to move, nothing. Two shots, that didnt even rock him, ref stops it. Joke


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I posted picture but in the wrong thread I guess. Here it is.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was a little early, but Sonnen just stayed against the cage taking punishment without doing much to stop it. I hate when fighters do that. They're not out, but they just do minimal work to get out of a position knowing that the referee could step in any time. *It's almost like they're accepting defeat.*


That is exactly what he did. The fight was stopped because Chael quit. The responses in this thread are ridiculous there was nothing unusual about that stoppage. You have to keep moving in this sport if you go into the fetal position and stop moving like that the fight gets stopped.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Jones was on him for a while though there, it happens all the time. Even if significant shots aren't landing, the referee steps in if a fighters just laying there blocking. Fighters should learn by now that referees step in if you're defending but not improving position at all. Especially when you're opponent is going crazy on top. Nothing new here, just how it is.

Blocking shots but just laying there and not improving position isn't considered intelligently defending yourself. Fighters should learn that by now.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just been confirmed that the broken toe happened during the fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

oooooo they just showed the replay of how it happened sooo tough ouch.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I tell you what though, Sonnen wasn't completely obliterated yet when the ref called it. He face was smashed and nose broken but he was not yet annihibliterated. I don't have a big problem with the stoppage though because in that position Jones with every next stike is on the verge of doing lethal damage. The ref did his job right there. That is not a safe spot and a ref is not going to let anybody stay there and continue to take shots from Jones there.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

And here is another one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad the fight was stopped. Would have been a shame for the obviously inferior fighter to get a gift wrapped title.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was a little early, but Sonnen just stayed against the cage taking punishment without doing much to stop it. I hate when fighters do that. They're not out, but they just do minimal work to get out of a position knowing that the referee could step in any time. It's almost like they're accepting defeat.


well a perfect example of how its done right is brock vs carwin where shane was swarming but doing no significant damage and brock was able to make it out of the round. Now I was really pulling for shane in that fight but the ref made the right call.

if no significant damage is happening the fight shouldn't be stopped regardless of what position he was in


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

so now, what Jones gained from this easy win ? nothing


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Impressive win by Jones. He tossed Chael around with relative ease. He has a huge natural strength advantage over his opponents.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone got a gif of what made the toe break? 

in situations like that (stoppage) i like to see it go a few more seconds, especially if the fight is competitive. but in this case sonnen would have just got brutalized even more so im not gonna complain about it...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JoeRashed said:


> so now, what Jones gained from this easy win ? nothing


money


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HexRei said:


> money


The thing almost all fighters fight for. I can't believe that some fans don't realize this yet. There are very few guys that fight because they truly love it or just want to prove they are the best.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> anyone got a gif of what made the toe break?
> 
> in situations like that (stoppage) i like to see it go a few more seconds, especially if the fight is competitive. but in this case sonnen would have just got brutalized even more so im not gonna complain about it...


The gif will be coming soon, they showed the replay of what did it in slow motion zoomed in before the PPV went off the air. A lot of pressure and a big snap.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

SO, bare with me here... (and this is completely unbiased... just interesting after an interesting night).

Jones couldn't continue, no? 

Well, I hate to bring up the true P4P greatest of all time, but cast your minds back to Rob Emerson v Maynard. 
He tapped out yet it was ruled a no contest cause Maynard couldn't continue... 

Logic, right there. 

Oh, and Rob Emerson is therefore LHw champ, somehow


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Damn, that toe is nasty. No wonder he was freaking out after the fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Jones was on him for a while though there, it happens all the time. Even if significant shots aren't landing, the referee steps in if a fighters just laying there blocking. Fighters should learn by now that referees step in if you're defending but not improving position at all. Especially when you're opponent is going crazy on top. Nothing new here, just how it is.
> 
> Blocking shots but just laying there and not improving position isn't considered intelligently defending yourself. Fighters should learn that by now.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

post fight presser is on ufc.com just started.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's sad we've lost Josh Rosenthal forever.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

You all hate but this fight was the most exciting and interesting bones fight I have seen and someone actually came in to get in his face. All the others were too scared and got destroyed anyways


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

oldfan said:


>


Lol, thank you for that. A great example and I liked how that worked in that fight, but examples like that are few and far between.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bones against JDS or Cain is what I want.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AJClark said:


> SO, bare with me here... (and this is completely unbiased... just interesting after an interesting night).
> 
> Jones couldn't continue, no?
> 
> ...


The ref came in to stop the fight and saw that Maynard was out. He didn't stop the fight and then decide to change his ruling.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow. That poor guy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You all hate but this fight was the most exciting and interesting bones fight I have seen and someone actually came in to get in his face. All the others were too scared and got destroyed anyways


Silly. Jones ragdolled Chael. He threw him around and showed him how to wrestle. He could not do anything approaching that Rashad much less finish him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Silly. Jones ragdolled Chael. He threw him around and showed him how to wrestle. He could not do anything approaching that Rashad much less finish him.


He didn't show him how to wrestle, he was way bigger that's all there is to it


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chael won that fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael's face looks fine, btw. Minus a tiny bandage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The awesome thing about being a Chael fan is there's an excuse for every loss.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No excuse. Just reality. 

For instance: Sonnen lost the first fight against Anderson, fair and square. Silva cheated in their second fight. And this fight with Jones was stopped early. 

All facts.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No excuse. Just reality.
> 
> For instance: Sonnen lost the first fight against Anderson, fair and square. Silva cheated in their second fight. And this fight with Jones was stopped early.
> 
> All facts.


agreed


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No excuse. Just reality.
> 
> For instance: Sonnen lost the first fight against Anderson, fair and square. Silva cheated in their second fight. And this fight with Jones was stopped early.
> 
> All facts.


Eaxctly, you claim you don't hate chael hexrei but I really don't believe you at all


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No excuse. Just reality.
> 
> For instance: Sonnen* cheated and still* lost the first fight against Anderson, fair and square. Silva cheated in their second fight. And this fight with Jones was stopped early.
> 
> All facts.


:dunno:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wasn't an early stoppage at all, in my eye's. In championship fights, the Champion will more than likely have more leverage than the challenger, which is why the Lesner fight wasn't stopped. Also, it's CLEAR that Jon was the better fighter today. Jon had Sonnen up against the cage, knee'd him in the chest, and was raining punches until Chael couldn't intelligently defend himself. I'd rather a fighter get stopped early and the better fighter win than the fight to end in a NC because if a freak injury.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No excuse. Just reality.
> 
> For instance: Sonnen lost the first fight against Anderson, fair and square. Silva cheated in their second fight. And this fight with Jones was stopped early.
> 
> All facts.


How can something that is by definition subjective be a fact?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> :dunno:


yeah and he got what he deserved lost and suspended



dlxrevolution said:


> Wasn't an early stoppage at all, in my eye's. In championship fights, the Champion will more than likely have more leverage than the challenger, which is why the Lesner fight wasn't stopped. Also, it's CLEAR that Jon was the better fighter today. Jon had Sonnen up against the cage, knee'd him in the chest, and was raining punches until Chael couldn't intelligently defend himself. I'd rather a fighter get stopped early and the better fight win than the fight to end in a NC because if a freak injury.


really i think all fights should be called like the lesner fight if the fighter is not in danger of serious injury let them fight. Just because jones was winning doesn't justify an early stoppage. you don't know what would have happened had the fight continued.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

*Oh my toe :/*

Did you guys see that thing


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Your toe? No i didnt.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Lesnar didn't curl up into a ball, he was covering his face, and it worked, he won the fight against Carwin


HitOrGetHit said:


> Glad the fight was stopped. Would have been a shame for the obviously inferior fighter to get a gift wrapped title.


let's get one thing straight, while it may have been stopped prematurely, there was 30 seconds left and there's 0% chance Sonnen was surviving it. He had given up and 30 seconds of elbows to the face would have made his life worse forever. Jones wasn't making into the second, but Sonnen wasn't making it out of the first, he had already given up.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

HexRei said:


> The awesome thing about being a Chael fan is there's an excuse for every loss.


So true, to boot this fight was one of the easiest victories for Jones so far in his career, the only comparable fights are his first round KO's of Matyushenko and Vera. Sonnen was outclassed from start to finish and did absolutely nothing but incredibly that won't stop the excuses after another very obvious beat down.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

That thing was sideways


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tell us more.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

mo25 said:


> Tell us more.


It might be broken


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Compound fracture according to DANA at the post fight presser


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't go to Jamaica apparently.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just watched a replay. You can see when Jones is tee-ing off on Chael at the end its his left big toe. Its flopping around like its barely attached. Nasty. Def wouldve stopped the fight at the end of the round.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It was a pre-mature stoppage but no way Chael was coming back. Like i said this was one of the easiest matchups for Jones and this was proven tonight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He could not do anything approaching that Rashad much less finish him.


what does this even meean?? bad at anglish?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He didn't show him how to wrestle, he was way bigger that's all there is to it


Just taller.........


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> what does this even meean?? bad at anglish?


he could not do anything approaching that *to* rashad*,* much less finish him.


This is the internet. Think around the typos


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ddog0587 said:


> Just taller.........


Man if anyone believes that Jones is just tall is out of their minds. The guy makes huge LHWs look like kids. The guy is by far the biggest LHW in a long time.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

What a thing of beauty, I don't think it was a premature stoppage because Sonnen was done anyway. I wouldn't mind the referee letting Jones beat the shit out of him a bit more tho since it's failboy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> What a thing of beauty, I don't think it was a premature stoppage because Sonnen was done anyway. I wouldn't mind the referee letting Jones beat the shit out of him a bit more tho since it's failboy.


A thing of beauty would to see you get in their with jones or silva and lasting more than 20 seconds with either them.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> A thing of beauty would to see you get in their with jones or silva and lasting more than 20 seconds with either them.


How is that relevant? I don't even.....Yea because I totally believe I could you know...probably beat both of them as well.
Atleast AS I could since you know he lacks wrestling and I've had a whopping 5 wrestling sessions in my life....I'd just layNpray him.

Edit: BTW that post fight interview was hilarious. I never liked Jones much but that made me like him more. I think when he's being genuine he can be a pretty funny guy. The look on his face when he saw the toe was priceless, but man is he tough for being able to laugh & joke about it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I started to like Jones in TUF.


In all fairness, Sonnen had no business being in theere with Jones last night.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> How is that relevant? I don't even.....Yea because I totally believe I could you know...probably beat both of them as well.
> Atleast AS I could since you know he lacks wrestling and I've had a whopping 5 wrestling sessions in my life....I'd just layNpray him.
> 
> Edit: BTW that post fight interview was hilarious. I never liked Jones much but that made me like him more. I think when he's being genuine he can be a pretty funny guy. The look on his face when he saw the toe was priceless, but man is he tough for being able to laugh & joke about it.


Because your hate for chael is abysmal at best, you call him fail boy but i'd like to see how well you do against the people he has faced. 

That's how it is relevant oh and if you listened to jones at the presser he also said t was an early stoppage and chael deserved more time. I hate paul daley but I would never call him a failure just because he lost a fight or 2 to great fighters despite what I think of him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because your hate for chael is abysmal at best, you call him fail boy but i'd like to see how well you do against the people he has faced.
> 
> That's how it is relevant oh and if you listened to jones at the presser he also said t was an early stoppage and chael deserved more time. I hate paul daley but I would never call him a failure just because he lost a fight or 2 to great fighters despite what I think of him.


Yea but I'm not a professional fighter tho...big difference, ofc I wouldn't do well aginst people he's faced, I wouldn't stand a chance against any of the 10 worst fighters in the UFC, that doesn't make them any more successful.

I dislike Paul Daley too, wow we agree on something. Now if only he had a name that ryhmed with fail.......Paul Failey, see there you go, I think I'm gonna start using that from now on. 

Why is it somehow OK for Chael and his fans to make fun of everything, but it's not ok to make fun of Chael when he fails? I would say it's almost mandatory to do so.

He's a nerdy, nasal politician with a big mouth and a ball-dysfunction, trying to be a bully. Being made fun of is what he was born for.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yea but I'm not a professional fighter tho...big difference, ofc I wouldn't do well aginst people he's faced, I wouldn't stand a chance against any of the 10 worst fighters in the UFC, that doesn't make them any more successful.
> 
> I dislike Paul Daley too, wow we agree on something. Now if only he had a name that ryhmed with fail.......Paul Failey, see there you go, I think I'm gonna start using that from now on.
> 
> Why is it somehow OK for Chael and his fans to make fun of everything, but it's not ok to make fun of Chael when he fails? I would say it's almost mandatory to do so.


What? what have I made fun of? I don't recall making fun of anyone chael has faced and actually being serious in talking shite


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> What? what have I made fun of? I don't recall making fun of anyone chael has faced and actually being serious in talking shite


You didn't like his comments about slapping Silvas wife on the ass, Brazilian kids playing in the mud etc, most of his fans found it hilarous.? If Chael makes comments like that he needs to expect ppl to make fun of him after he loses.

Also I recall you calling Vitor Belfort, Vitor smellfoot after Silva frontkicked him, how is "failboy" more disrecpectful than "smellfoot". I think you just like to dish it out but can't take when your favoutite fighter is made the clown.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> You didn't like his comments about slapping Silvas wife on the ass, Brazilian kids playing in the mud etc, most of his fans found it hilarous.? If Chael makes comments like that he needs to expect ppl to make fun of him after he loses.
> 
> Also I recall you calling Vitor Belfort, Vitor smellfoot after Silva frontkicked him, how is "failboy" more disrecpectful than "smellfoot". I think you just like to dish it out but can't take when your favoutite fighter is made the clown.


You know what you are right I am hypocritical for what I said about vitor as good of a play on words it was and how he actually believes the dog crap that comes out of his mouth where chael is just promoting which is what every fighter should do. And that's all besides the point I never said vitor was a failure or that he isn't tough for getting in the ring with killers.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You know what you are right I am hypocritical for what I said about vitor as good of a play on words it was and how he actually believes the dog crap that comes out of his mouth where chael is just promoting which is what every fighter should do. And that's all besides the point I never said vitor was a failure or that he isn't tough for getting in the ring with killers.


Well maybe not in so many words but you are not one to shy away from making fun of fighters, I've seen you say that this or that fighter "suck" "should retire" and even alot worse numerous times. 

Fail rhymes with his first name. And he lost his last two fights, wich must be considered to "fail" since the objective is to win. Nothing worse than the clever wordplay of Vitor Smellfoot, wich I kind of enjoyed & chuckled at too even tho I kind of like Smellfoot as opposed to Failboy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well maybe not in so many words but you are not one to shy away from making fun of fighters, I've seen you say that this or that fighter "suck" "should retire" and even alot worse numerous times.
> 
> Fail rhymes with his first name. And he lost his last two fights, wich must be considered to "fail" since the objective is to win. Nothing worse than the clever wordplay of Vitor Smellfoot, wich I kind of enjoyed & chuckled at too even tho I kind of like Smellfoot as opposed to Failboy.


The first part is me just venting and then I forget it as soon as the next fight happens so even I take myself there with a grain of salt, and the 2nd part I already acknowledged what I said about vitor and how it was hypocritical despite how delusional that guy literally is whereas sonnen is just promoting and whatnot vitor believes his crazy rambling.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> The first part is me just venting and then I forget it as soon as the next fight happens so even I take myself there with a grain of salt, and the 2nd part I already acknowledged what I said about vitor and how it was hypocritical despite how delusional that guy literally is whereas sonnen is just promoting and whatnot vitor believes his crazy rambling.


Well this is me venting, years of hype from Chaelfans...I vent when he loses


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great performance from the best LHW in the world right now, but Chael said it best... underestimated Jon's power and size. Jon is a clever and brave fighter, but once again, overwhelming strength and athleticism are the story of the fight.

That's not Jon's fault though. A natural athlete he is, but I think a lot of it also comes from his dedication to training and strict fight preparation, so props to him.

I want Alexander Gustafsson to be Jon's next fight, if not he should move up in weight. For me, his claim to P4P greatness is currently let down by his record lacking in-prime fighters that look like they belong in the the cage when standing opposite Jon.

Wonder how long he'll be out with the toe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gustafsson vs machida for contender spot and jones vs silva should silva be able to overcome weidman is the scenario we are with now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Premature stoppage and toe breakage ruined a great fight in the making. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> You didn't like his comments about slapping Silvas wife on the ass, *Brazilian kids playing in the mud etc, most of his fans found it hilarous.*? If Chael makes comments like that he needs to expect ppl to make fun of him after he loses.
> 
> Also I recall you calling Vitor Belfort, Vitor smellfoot after Silva frontkicked him, how is "failboy" more disrecpectful than "smellfoot". I think you just like to dish it out but can't take when your favoutite fighter is made the clown.


Actually that is not true. If you ACTUALLY read what his fans were saying you would have seen that even his fans felt that crossed the line. You know you can like someone or find him funny and still disagree or dislike something they do or say. That is a concept that has been long forgotten on forums.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually that is not true. If you ACTUALLY read what his fans were saying you would have seen that even his fans felt that crossed the line. You know you can like someone or find him funny and still disagree or dislike something they do or say. That is a concept that has been long forgotten on forums.



Yea I know some of you objected that, not everyone but some did. There were ppl claiming that it wasn't over the line as well. Either way there has been so much crap coming from Sonnen that making fun of him is always justified, wich was mainly my point.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well then I was the few that liked it, a really good insult it was to piss off a lot of people and it worked and I love that, that's why I watch MMA to get animosity and invoke feelings of love and hatred before the fight so you have an emotional attachment to it. 

Do you know how boring it was for me to watch bisping vs belcher and gsp/condit when I gave 0 shits who won? If you ain't making people think about you or love or hate you, you ain't doing your job right. Also if anderson had some better insults then I break your face and he's a clown then the sympathy card wouldn't be going for him.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well then I was the few that liked it, a really good insult it was to piss off a lot of people and it worked and I love that, that's why I watch MMA to get animosity and invoke feelings of love and hatred before the fight so you have an emotional attachment to it.
> 
> Do you know how boring it was for me to watch bisping vs belcher and gsp/condit when I gave 0 shits who won? If you ain't making people think about you or love or hate you, you ain't doing your job right. Also if anderson had some better insults then I break your face and he's a clown then the sympathy card wouldn't be going for him.


I'm not like that at all. I thought GSP/Condit was an excellent fight. I hate fake hype, I don't get into it at all & honestly feel that it makes the sport *less* fun to watch. If there is legit beef between two guys sure but that fake hyping doesn't do anything for me. How can it do anything for you, when you know it's fake...I really don't get it.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

oldfan said:


> chael was robbed by that bullshit stoppage. Jones wouldn't have gotten off of his stool for rnd 2
> 
> 
> CHAEL = CHAMP


Maybe the UFC needs to implement a WWE style "money in the bank" match, so that people who can't win a championship can come in to the ring any time a true champ is injured or too tired to move and steal the title from them?

I'm sure Sonnen would not accept that 'briefcase', but looks like some of his fans would have no issue with it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Well then I was the few that liked it, a really good insult it was to piss off a lot of people and it worked and I love that, that's why I watch MMA to get animosity and invoke feelings of love and hatred before the fight so you have an emotional attachment to it.
> 
> Do you know how boring it was for me to watch bisping vs belcher and gsp/condit when I gave 0 shits who won? If you ain't making people think about you or love or hate you, you ain't doing your job right. Also if anderson had some better insults then I break your face and he's a clown then the sympathy card wouldn't be going for him.




Condit vs GSP was a great fight that needed zero cheese talk leading up to it because it involved two fighters who deserved to be in that fight in the first place. That's how it's supposed to be done every single time, MMA fans got every penny's worth because of it with no bullshit required.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Quick break from all the arguing - not sure if this has already been posted but here's when Jones' toe broke.. 

Not for the fainthearted!!


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

If Jon will beat Gustafsson , Can you guys tell me who else has even a tiny chance to beat Jones ??

i personally believe that not even Anderson can take him (at lightheavy ofcourse)... srsly


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dude's got a weak ass toe


better work on them toe curls Jon.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that's why I watch MMA to get animosity and invoke feelings of love and hatred before the fight so you have an emotional attachment to it.


but that's you though, I don't care about that aspect 1 iota. You are entitled to your viewpoint but it's not the be all end all, I watch fights because I like watching fights. I'd rather watch two no-names in an amazing fight than 2 superstars, one a villain the other a hero, have a one-sided beatdown. Perfect example was the fight they showed after the main event with back and forth action, watching that with my dad we both thought it was the best fight of the night and I can't remember either guys' name. I don't care about names, hype, emotion, trash-talking or promotion because in the end none of that really matters once the door closes. My favorite fights are the ones where a guy comes back from the brink and wins, the fight with Guida and Heurta is one of my favorite fights ever because it was actually a fight on not one guy getting demolished by the other and at any moment either guy could have won it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that's why I watch MMA to get animosity and *invoke feelings of love and hatred before the fight so you have an emotional attachment to it. *
> 
> Do you know how boring it was for me to watch bisping vs belcher and gsp/condit when I gave 0 shits who won? If you ain't making people think about you or love or hate you, you ain't doing your job right. Also if anderson had some better insults then I break your face and he's a clown then the sympathy card wouldn't be going for him.


Especially when you have $ on the line it makes it all the more funner. Then add liquor (sober for one week) and I transform into a maniac. I hate losing...it's like a double whammy. Although I did bet on the LHW title holder once against Rampage. Random dude said that Rampage was going to win and he wanted to place a bet. I immediately looked at him and said I'll bet ANY AMOUNT on Stretch Armstrong then he sheepishly said $10...eh...easy money. Question is would you bet against your favorite fighter. That's something I havn't done yet, and probably don't plan to.



rabakill said:


> but that's you though, I don't care about that aspect 1 iota. You are entitled to your viewpoint but it's not the be all end all, I watch fights because I like watching fights. I'd rather watch two no-names in an amazing fight than 2 superstars, one a villain the other a hero, have a one-sided beatdown. Perfect example was the fight they showed after the main event with back and forth action, watching that with my dad we both thought it was *the best fight of the night and I can't remember either guys' name.* I don't care about names, hype, emotion, trash-talking or promotion because in the end none of that really matters once the door closes. My favorite fights are the ones where a guy comes back from the brink and wins, the fight with Guida and Heurta is one of my favorite fights ever because it was actually a fight on not one guy getting demolished by the other and at any moment either guy could have won it.


That would be Steven Siler and Kurt Holobaugh. I think the Jim Miller fight vs Healey was better. Kurt messed up in the end giving up position. He was coming back strong. Still very entertaining fights!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Especially when you have $ on the line it makes it all the more funner. Then add liquor (sober for one week) and I transform into a maniac. I hate losing...it's like a double whammy. Although I did bet on the LHW title holder once against Rampage. Random dude said that Rampage was going to win and he wanted to place a bet. I immediately looked at him and said I'll bet ANY AMOUNT on Stretch Armstrong then he sheepishly said $10...eh...easy money. Question is would you bet against your favorite fighter. That's something I havn't done yet, and probably don't plan to.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Steven Siler and Kurt Holobaugh. I think the Jim Miller fight vs Healey was better. Kurt messed up in the end giving up position. He was coming back strong. Still very entertaining fights!


hey yes betting gets my feelings too, I barely bet on my favorite fighter unless it's a solid chance for a win or huge odds. I do pretty well that way but between bad decisions and refs MMA betting can be really annoying


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey yes betting gets my feelings too, I barely bet on my favorite fighter unless it's a solid chance for a win or huge odds. I do pretty well that way but between bad decisions and refs MMA betting can be really annoying


As someone who's made a lot of money playing cards, I'd say don't ever sports bet. I don't know of any long term sportsbetters that win a lot, Phil Ivey is one of the best gamblers in the world and he's lost more than 10 million sportsbetting. It's just too tough to profit in because the edges are so small and one mistake is so costly especially considering it's really tough to spread the risk over a large sample size.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i won 3k off 20 bucks this weekend, and 3k 2 weeks before off the same price


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Good work, there's always ups, the key is that if/when you go on a downstreak with your roll that you don't panic and lose way way more. Hey man, enjoy having 6k, I've won that much too and it's awsome. Just don't panic and lose a lot when you get drunk, I've seen an innumerable amount of people do it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i won 3k off 20 bucks this weekend, and 3k 2 weeks before off the same price


bet slips or *yawn*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> bet slips or *yawn*


8 LEG MULTI BET (STAKE W $20.00)
10/04/2013 3:48:25 PM 
WIN
RESULT
$2,855.21
LEG 1: HIGHLANDERS VS BRUMBIES - (STRAIGHT BET) BRUMBIES @ 1.67 
12/04/2013 5:06:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817959Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.67 Stake Win:$20.00Stake Placeayout Win:$33.40Payout Place:-
LEG 2: BRISBANE VS NORTH QLD - (STRAIGHT BET) BRISBANE @ 1.91 
12/04/2013 7:15:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817960Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.91 Stake Win:$33.40Stake Placeayout Win:$63.79Payout Place:-
LEG 3: CHIEFS VS REDS - (STRAIGHT BET) REDS @ 3.20 
13/04/2013 2:06:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817961Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$3.20 Stake Win:$63.79Stake Placeayout Win:$204.14Payout Place:-
LEG 4: BLUES VS HURRICANES - (STRAIGHT BET) BLUES @ 1.67 
13/04/2013 5:05:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817962Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.67 Stake Win:$204.14Stake Placeayout Win:$340.92Payout Place:-
LEG 5: CANBERRA VS NEW ZEALAND - (STRAIGHT BET) CANBERRA @ 1.52 
13/04/2013 7:05:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817963Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.52 Stake Win:$340.92Stake Placeayout Win:$518.19Payout Place:-
LEG 6: REBELS VS KINGS - (LINE BET ($1.90)) KINGS 
13/04/2013 7:10:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817964Status: Win Win / Place:NoPoints:8Price To Win:$1.91 Stake Win:$518.19Stake Placeayout Win:$989.74Payout Place:-
LEG 7: STORMERS VS SHARKS - (STRAIGHT BET) STORMERS @ 1.75 
14/04/2013 12:35:00 AM
WIN
Bet Number:209817965Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.75 Stake Win:$989.74Stake Placeayout Win:$1,732.05Payout Place:-
LEG 8: GOLD COAST VS PARRAMATTA - (STRAIGHT BET) GOLD COAST @ 1.66 
14/04/2013 6:06:00 PM
WIN
Bet Number:209817966Status: Win Win / Place:No Price To Win:$1.66 Stake Win:$1,732.05Stake Placeayout Win:$2,875.21


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't know if there are a lot of bitter people still today but I heard from a buddy of mine with njsac who worked the event last night. He spoke with Keith Peterson a little after the fight, the ref of the main event. Keith said Sonnen thanked him for stopping the fight right after Peterson waived Jones off of him.

Seems fitting with Sonnen's post fight remarks, "I wanted to know how good he was, and it didn't take much time to realize who the better fighter was. If I won the title like that, obviously I would rematch Jon, but being in there with him answered any questions I had"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 8 LEG MULTI BET (STAKE W $20.00)
> 10/04/2013 3:48:25 PM
> WIN
> RESULT
> ...


Oh. Congrats. Thought you meant MMA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Oh. Congrats. Thought you meant MMA.


i've been close with MMA, but if your remember cote vs voelker that was the last one in my 20 to win 6k parlay and I thought voelker clearly won but I guess not and it cost me


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but I rewatched the fight last night and to me, It looked like Jon didnt break his toe during the fight? His toes looked fine when the ref pulled him off Chael. 

Did he do some kind of cartwheel or something after he won?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Killz said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but I rewatched the fight last night and to me, It looked like Jon didnt break his toe during the fight? His toes looked fine when the ref pulled him off Chael.
> 
> Did he do some kind of cartwheel or something after he won?


It was when he was over Sonnen on the mat. Trying to hold ground with to much pressure.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy shit... that was horrible!


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> 8 LEG MULTI BET (STAKE W $20.00)
> 10/04/2013 3:48:25 PM
> WIN
> RESULT
> ...





UFC_OWNS said:


> i've been close with MMA, but if your remember cote vs voelker that was the last one in my 20 to win 6k parlay and I thought voelker clearly won but I guess not and it cost me


Congrats, but how many of those multi-bets have you lost for the 1 time you've won the bet all the way through? If there are hundreds of times you've lost, which is likely given the odds of getting them all right, it's less impressive if you count the overall tally. It is nearly impossible to get all correct on multi-bets like that, and one wrong is all it takes.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

OWNS knows how to bet Rugby. He should totally fill me in and let me copy his bets some day 

Probably bet 3k on Sonnen to sub Jones though :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I am SHIT at real money betting.


Although, saying that, Jonny bedford cost me a big payday on saturday.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Congrats, but how many of those multi-bets have you lost for the 1 time you've won the bet all the way through? If there are hundreds of times you've lost, which is likely given the odds of getting them all right, it's less impressive if you count the overall tally. It is nearly impossible to get all correct on multi-bets like that, and one wrong is all it takes.


Yep you are right I have lost a few times on them because like you said it's ******* hard, but I do have lots of the success with them and have paid off a lot of shit with those winnings. I never straight bet because that's a waste of time and money. 

But i'm virtually unstoppable when betting NFL,NHL,MLB and rugby. And I was gonna win quite a bit on pacquaio decision in a big parlay but of course we know how he got robbed against bradley who I was gonna bet on since I don't trust arum.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yep you are right I have lost a few times on them because like you said it's ******* hard, but I do have lots of the success with them and have paid off a lot of shit with those winnings. I never straight bet because that's a waste of time and money.
> 
> But i'm virtually unstoppable when betting NFL,NHL,MLB and rugby. And I was gonna win quite a bit on pacquaio decision in a big parlay but of course we know how he got robbed against bradley who I was gonna bet on since I don't trust arum.


Sounds like you know your pro sports then, good stuff and congrats.





except for mma *cough* Sonnen *cough* :innocent01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Sounds like you know your pro sports then, good stuff and congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I didn't put at a dime on him, however had said fight gone 30 seconds longer we have a new champ :laugh:


----------



## trulez (Aug 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> lol I didn't put at a dime on him, however had said fight gone 30 seconds longer we have a new champ :laugh:


If the fight would have gone 30 seconds longer we'd be at Chaels funeral.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I was there live for the first time ever and highly enjoyed this fight, of course. Kind of funny how the fight went as planned. I can't imagine if Bones didn't finish him and he lost the belt via the toe injury. That's the type of thing where obviously Chael would have been happy since it'd mean a rematch and another big payday with infinite trash talking, but even he would have known inside that winning the belt like that would be kind of sad. Thankfully disaster was avoided. Weird night overall.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

trulez said:


> If the fight would have gone 30 seconds longer we'd be at Chaels funeral.


Quoted for truth. 30 more seconds with no stoppage and John McCain is on 60 Minutes again trying to get MMA banned.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> I agree I think Jones wins by TKO more then likely. Since he is by far the better standup fighter and has an insane reach advantage. If he wants to he can put Chael away in the 1st minute.





jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure about this. His striking is good, but he isn't some animal. His reach is great, but he isn't a finisher exactly with his strikes. He more or less breaks you down. And likes to start off slow.
> 
> *I'd be surprised if he won by strikes in the first. Unless he gets a TD and unleashes crazy elbows*.


He got that TD and landed the elbows. But IMO even if he didn't come in with a point to prove about his wrestling vs Chael's and just stayed standing. He still would have won by 1st round TKO.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

either way it was a pretty bad mismatch. Chael never really stood a chance. Too bad Chuck isn't in his prime right now, he'd give Jones a run for his money. Jones really is lucky, no good up and comers with speed, power and wrestling. He could go undefeated for a decade until some Rory Mcdonald type comes along in 2023


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rabakill said:


> either way it was a pretty bad mismatch. Chael never really stood a chance. Too bad Chuck isn't in his prime right now, he'd give Jones a run for his money. Jones really is lucky, no good up and comers with speed, power and wrestling. He could go undefeated for a decade until some Rory Mcdonald type comes along in 2023


Bones would ragdoll Chuck and cave his face in with elbows.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Bones would ragdoll Chuck and cave his face in with elbows.


now he would, Chuck in his prime would be a serious threat with a good camp.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chuck couldn't even stand with Jones.

He'd get beaten in every aspect of MMA.

Jones has actually outstruck good strikers like Lyoto and Chuck's father.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He had world class TDD, knockout power, fast hands and a good chin. Pretty good stylistic matchup against Jones, better combo of skills than anyone else he's faced so far. Chael with his aggressive style was able to land some shots on Jones right at the start but he never had any power.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He didn't have world class takedown defense Rampage made him his bitch with wrestling and Jones is a million times better than Rampage at wrestling. Randy wasn't a great takedown artist watch his fight with Vera then watch Bones fight with Vera. Randy would get thrown around like a baby against Bones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

OU said:


> He got that TD and landed the elbows. But IMO even if he didn't come in with a point to prove about his wrestling vs Chael's and just stayed standing. He still would have won by 1st round TKO.


I don't agree. Chael was hurt by nothing standing. Jones doesn't finish with standing strikes, and has no standing KO's. Shogun was beat down on he feet, but after 3 rounds. Rampage was, but then taken down and sub'd. Bader? Hamill? Vera?

Bones has no history of ending fights early by striking. And most of the time he gets a TD and does what he wants from there. 

Chael would have easily made it out of the first if they stood that whole round.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't agree. Chael was hurt by nothing standing. Jones doesn't finish with standing strikes, and has no standing KO's. Shogun was beat down on he feet, but after 3 rounds. Rampage was, but then taken down and sub'd. Bader? Hamill? Vera?
> 
> Bones has no history of ending fights early by striking. And most of the time he gets a TD and does what he wants from there.
> 
> Chael would have easily made it out of the first if they stood that whole round.


Agree to disagree. Bones is better then ever and IMO when he fought Chael that was the biggest gap in talent of any Bones fight in the UFC. Considering how much better Bones is now and how big the gap was between these two fighters. I'm pretty positive that was the biggest favorite he has ever been and that's because the gap in talent was as big as it has ever been. Jones came in to prove a point. But if he also wanted to prove he could stop him quickly with the standup, he could have. Easily IMO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

OU said:


> Agree to disagree. Bones is better then ever and IMO when he fought Chael that was the biggest gap in talent of any Bones fight in the UFC. Considering how much better Bones is now and how big the gap was between these two fighters. I'm pretty positive that was the biggest favorite he has ever been and that's because the gap in talent was as big as it has ever been. Jones came in to prove a point. But if he also wanted to prove he could stop him quickly with the standup, he could have. Easily IMO.


Would be the first time he ever has. I'm an odds kind of guy. He was coming to prove a point, but doesn't mean he has to end in round 1 to prove that point. 

Chael wasn't staying at range. He would have needed a well placed uppercut or a elbow/knee to really hurt him. Yes he trained for a charging style, mostly then defending the TDs. But I think it would have taken him at least a round to really figure out how to capitalize in close via MT clinch, breaking elbow, a circle and set up...ect..


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Would be the first time he ever has. I'm an odds kind of guy. He was coming to prove a point, but doesn't mean he has to end in round 1 to prove that point.
> 
> Chael wasn't staying at range. He would have needed a well placed uppercut or a elbow/knee to really hurt him. Yes he trained for a charging style, mostly then defending the TDs. But I think it would have taken him at least a round to really figure out how to capitalize in close via MT clinch, breaking elbow, a circle and set up.


Like I said, for me it's just how big the gap was in talent. It's never been that big before. Jones has never outclassed his opponent on that level before IMO. I think Jones could have finished the fight literally however he wanted to and whenever he wanted to. He obviously came in with the plan to take Chael down and prove a point. He didn't even try anything really in the standup. But if he wanted he could have. What we saw was maybe the best LHW to ever step into the cage fighting a guy that would struggle to be a top 20 LHW. It was as big a mismatch as I can remember in recent years.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

OU said:


> Like I said, for me it's just how big the gap was in talent. It's never been that big before. Jones has never outclassed his opponent on that level before IMO. I think Jones could have finished the fight literally however he wanted to and whenever he wanted to. He obviously came in with the plan to take Chael down and prove a point. He didn't even try anything really in the standup. But if he wanted he could have. What we saw was maybe the best LHW to ever step into the cage fighting a guy that would struggle to be a top 20 LHW. It was as big a mismatch as I can remember in recent years.


Have to agree... Jones was at a whole nother level ... After seeing this fight, other than Gus I don't there's any LHW out there that can challenge Jones right now..


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> He obviously came in with the plan to take Chael down and prove a point. He didn't even try anything really in the standup. But if he wanted he could have.


Dude, what fight are we talking about here? Chael got right in his face from second one, thats why Bones didnt try anything in the standup. You think it went that way because Jones wanted it to? Are you that unable to give Sonnen some credit?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, what fight are we talking about here? Chael got right in his face from second one, thats why Bones didnt try anything in the standup. You think it went that way because Jones wanted it to? Are you that unable to give Sonnen some credit?


Jones came in there with a set plan to prove a point. If he wanted Chael to be at distance, IMO that's what would have happened. I think the gap in skill was so wide that Jones could have literally done whatever the hell he wanted to and Chael couldn't do a damn thing about it. No I will not give Chael any credit at LHW since he has not earned it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> Jones came in there with a set plan to prove a point. If he wanted Chael to be at distance, IMO that's what would have happened. I think the gap in skill was so wide that Jones could have literally done whatever the hell he wanted to and Chael couldn't do a damn thing about it. No I will not give Chael any credit at LHW since he has not earned it.


Come on dude... that's ridiculous.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Come on dude... that's ridiculous.


What's ridiculous is the respect Chael gets as a fighter. Especially as a LHW. I think Chael is the worst guy Bones has fought since he fought Janitor. But even that matchup was more competitive to me since Jones wasn't at the level he is now back then. There is a reason Jones was a 10 to 1 favorite since this was the biggest mismatch of his career.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I myself am not trying to give Chael credit. It just isn't Jones' game to finish standing striking in the first, he never has in the UFC. It almost went into Rd 2 as it was when he was on top landing elbows.

I stand by the idea that Jones wouldn't have KO'd or dropped him standing. Chael didn't give him that space. And Jones doesn't exactly have big KO power standing. He does with elbows. 

Strictly standing it would of took him 2 or 3. There are huge gaps in talent all the time...doesn't mean the better guys always wins in round 1. His previous 6 went over 1 round. His 1st round UFC finishes have all been from GnP.

It is dumb to argue this. But odds are he wouldn't have. It isn't his game.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

OU said:


> What's ridiculous is the respect Chael gets as a fighter. Especially as a LHW. I think Chael is the worst guy Bones has fought since he fought Janitor. But even that matchup was more competitive to me since Jones wasn't at the level he is now back then. There is a reason Jones was a 10 to 1 favorite since this was the biggest mismatch of his career.


Forget respect. Just look at the fight. I dont particularly like Sonnen. But anybody with eyes could see that he marched forward right at Bones the whole time. He gave him no space. And yet you want to claim Bones wanted that kind of fight and if he wanted to he could have finished Chael instantly?

Thats right up there with the absurd idea that Silva let Sonnen take him down in their fights so he could submit him.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Jones usually maintains distance by throwing those teeps to the knee. He threw none of those in the match. and when he had Chael against the cage he never once tried to separate and re-set. He tried for a single, threw some body shots, tried for a single again, switched to the double and took Chael down.

It's perfectly obvious Jones wanted to out-grapple Chael. Anyone claiming that was Chael's doing isn't giving Jones the credit he deserves.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

OU you are being totally absurd and it's incredibly transparent how bias your posts are.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OU said:


> Jones came in there with a set plan to prove a point. If he wanted Chael to be at distance, IMO that's what would have happened. I think the gap in skill was so wide that Jones could have literally done whatever the hell he wanted to and Chael couldn't do a damn thing about it. No I will not give Chael any credit at LHW since he has not earned it.


That is a pretty stupid thought.

There isnt much anyone can do to keep Chael at a distance. He rushes forward takes the punches and tries to take you down. Jones could not do anything to keep him at a distance.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

OU said:


> What's ridiculous is the respect Chael gets as a fighter. Especially as a LHW. I think Chael is the worst guy Bones has fought since he fought Janitor. But even that matchup was more competitive to me since Jones wasn't at the level he is now back then. There is a reason Jones was a 10 to 1 favorite since this was the biggest mismatch of his career.


don't hate the player, should Chael have said , "no, I don't want a title shot, I don't deserve it" ? Dude got paid and he walked away healthy, if I could go in the cage and walk away with a black eye and a few hundred thousand dollars that's something I'd take it right now. Everyone's hating on Chael for getting as far as he did, I think fighters should take a page from him and learn that having a little personality furthers your career astronomically. As a quiet reseved guy Chael would be a nobody. We all know exactly how good a fighter he is, we all knew he was a massive underdog against Jones. I for one respect anyone who finds the way to maximize their potential at any given venture and Chael definitely did that. The fact that he even got a sniff of the title belt against Silva with his limited abilities is impressive enough. I think it's more respect for how far he made it than respect for how good he really is, imagine if he had the natural abilities of a guy like BJ Penn.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

rabakill said:


> don't hate the player, should Chael have said , "no, I don't want a title shot, I don't deserve it" ? Dude got paid and he walked away healthy, if I could go in the cage and walk away with a black eye and a few hundred thousand dollars that's something I'd take it right now. Everyone's hating on Chael for getting as far as he did, I think fighters should take a page from him and learn that having a little personality furthers your career astronomically. As a quiet reseved guy Chael would be a nobody. We all know exactly how good a fighter he is, we all knew he was a massive underdog against Jones. I for one respect anyone who finds the way to maximize their potential at any given venture and Chael definitely did that. The fact that he even got a sniff of the title belt against Silva with his limited abilities is impressive enough. I think it's more respect for how far he made it than respect for how good he really is.


I have no problems putting all blame on Dana White if that makes you feel better.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

It's not about making me feel better, just a conversation between level headed individuals. I'd put all the blame on Dana because to me it seems like it did tarnish the UFC's reputability. Seems like the past few years have seen a general decrease in matchup quality and ppv buys.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

rabakill said:


> It's not about making me feel better, just a conversation between level headed individuals. I'd put all the blame on Dana because to me it seems like it did tarnish the UFC's reputability. Seems like the past few years have seen a general decrease in matchup quality and ppv buys.


IMO Dana White has made multiple poor decisions over recent years and is living off his early success. Most people think he can do no wrong but I think he has done all the good he can do for the sport. He is no longer helping MMA.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he definitely still has some value, but as a promoter and brandmaker, not as a matchmaker. Dana's great at interacting with people and telling people what they need to hear. If he would just be kept away from contracts and the business side of things I think they'd be way better off. In reality the Jones vs. Sonnen fight shouldn't have happened, giving Chael a shot because he stepped up was a bad decision as evidenced by the weak ppvp buys.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

OU said:


> What's ridiculous is the respect Chael gets as a fighter. Especially as a LHW. I think Chael is the worst guy Bones has fought since he fought Janitor. But even that matchup was more competitive to me since Jones wasn't at the level he is now back then. There is a reason Jones was a 10 to 1 favorite since this was the biggest mismatch of his career.


Jones has DOMINATED everyone since bonnar with the expection of machida, the one head kick rashad landed, and vitors armbar. To say chael got dominated more is just.. kinda out there. Hamill - hospital, vera - hospital, matuy - another early win, shogun - tap to strikes, bader - dominated standing and in his strength (wrestling) submitted, rampage missed EVERY punch to the head he threw except 6 jabs.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones beat Sonnen the same way he beats everyone else, nothing special about this fight.

Anyone who thinks Jones' victory against Sonnen at LHW is significant, is an uneducated victim of hype.

Anyone who thinks Jones fought to beat Sonnen at his own game is an uneducated fool.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Taking Anderson Silva to the limit apparently isn't worthy of respect. Because everyone has done it...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Anyone who thinks Jones' victory against Sonnen at LHW is significant, is an uneducated victim of hype.


I dunno. The fight had its merits.

We got to see how Jones would deal with a fighter who pressured him instantly. Rampage said he was gonna do it, and he didnt. Rashad said he was gonna do it and he didnt. Sonnen said he was going to do it, and he did. Jones dealt with it magnificently, of course.

Both men have gained a bit more respect from me then they had before the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SM33 said:


> Jones beat Sonnen the same way he beats everyone else, nothing special about this fight.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Jones' victory against Sonnen at LHW is significant, is an uneducated victim of hype.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Jones fought to beat Sonnen at his own game is an uneducated fool.


Ummm... really? How many times did he take Rashad down in their 25 minute fight.. once? How many times did he try? twice? Jon had that many TD's in the first minute of his fight with Chael. He spent the entire fight either setting up/working for takedowns or ground n pounding. How many times did he take Chael down in that one round before finishing him? 4? 

If that isn't Chael's traditional style, what is? Jon just happens to have GnP that actually damages and finishes people.


----------

